# My homemade wine rack



## CassieV (May 27, 2010)

My husband made me a 21 bottlewine rack yesterday  We madeit primarily for 750ml, but 1.5L&amp; 375ml fit too.The 1.5L have to go on top.We are going to add more of course. But for now it allows me to have easy access to some wine while the rest stays boxed up. Plus I don't have to bottle for a few months.


----------



## ibglowin (May 27, 2010)

You are definitely gonna need more of those!

Nicely done.


----------



## RJMehr (May 27, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> You are definitely gonna need more of those!



...a lot more racks. This hobby becomes all consuming. Nice racks, hope you gave your husband a nice hug.

Robert


----------



## Runningwolf (May 27, 2010)

Cassie, that rack looks real nice! It is possible you may need more racks in the future. I started the hobby in the fall of 2008. I built a wine cellar and racks to hold more wine then I would ever make. LMAO Christmas 2009 I add wall racks for an additional 162 bottles and last week added another 152 bottle rack. I can now rack 750 bottles which is nearly full and I still have ten carboys going and started another skeeter pee today. Where does it end????


----------



## xanxer82 (May 27, 2010)

Nice Rack! Is it stackable?


----------



## Wade E (May 27, 2010)

Tell your hubby he better have a lot more wood! Your going to need many many more!


----------



## CassieV (May 27, 2010)

Dan fr PA- I have accepted the fact it never ends. My husband on he other hand hasn't came to terms with it yet 
Dan fr MD- yes we made it stackable. There are no screws or nails holding it together. He made notches to interlock it. The place I store my wine isn't the easiest to get stuff down in sometimes so we made it to be able to come apart. We got the idea from wineracks.com. It was alot cheaper this way.


----------



## Waldo (May 28, 2010)

They sure look good..sturdy too


----------



## Scott (May 28, 2010)

Great work there CassieV and Mr V too.


----------

